# ESTP or ENTJ?



## Youske Hanamura (Oct 19, 2011)

1) *What aspect of your personality made you unsure of your type?*
Been taking a bunch of other tests and all have been pointing to ENTJ, but the original test I took was ESTP.

2) *What do you yearn for in life? Why?*
I want to be a police officer with a military background of at least 20 years.

3) *Think about a time where you felt like you were at your finest. Tell us what made you feel that way.*
Football on game day. Gets me so pumped up.

4) *What makes you feel inferior?*
Never feel inferior.

5) *What tends to weigh on your decisions? (Do you think about people, pro-cons, how you feel about it, etc.)*
Think about pros-cons.

6) *When working on a project what is normally your emphasis? Do you like to have control of the outcome?*
Yes. I'd rather be the speaker of the project.

7) *Describe us a time where you had a lot of fun. How is your memory of it? *
I love hunting. First deer I shot was when I was 14. I was so excited. Everyone in my family was proud of me.

8) *When you want to learn something new, what feels more natural for you? (Are you more prone to be hands on, to theorize, to memorize, etc)*
Hands-on

9) *How organized do you to think of yourself as?*
I rearrange my room like 3 times a week. 

10) *How do you judge new ideas? You try to understand the principles behind it to see if they make sense or do you look for information that supports it?*
I see if it makes sense.

11) *You find harmony by making sure everyone is doing fine and belonging to a given group or by making sure that you follow what you believe and being yourself?*
I follow what I believe and being myself.

12) *Are you the kind that thinks before speaking or do you speak before thinking? Do you prefer one-on-one communication or group discussions?*
It depends. I prefer group discussions.

13) *Do you jump into action right away or do you like to know where are you jumping before leaping? Does action speaks more than words?*
I jump into action right away.


14) *It's Saturday. You're at home, and your favorite show is about to start. Your friends call you for a night out. What will you do?*
Tell him to come meet me because I'm watching the show for a while... Or just use DVR and hang out with them.

15) *How do you act when you're stressed out?*
I get pissed and I question everyone.


16) *What makes you dislike the personalities of some people?*
People who think they're better than everyone and people who don't want to do anything.

17) *Is there anything you really like talking about with other people?*
Anime, music, video games, and sports.

18) *What kind of things do pay the least attention to in your life*
Chores

19)* How do your friends perceive you? What is wrong about their perception? ? What would your friends never say about your personality ?*
A lovable asshole. Nothing. I'm a strict person.

20) *You got a whole day to do whatever you like. What kind of activities do you feel like doing? *

Video editing, Persona 4, listen to music, play bass, and toke up.


----------



## LiquidLight (Oct 14, 2011)

Your answers are kinda vague, but if I had to choose I'd say *ENTJ*. ESTP would probably care, at least a little, about what other people think, but you seem to want to do your thing first then figure out whether or not if other people like it.

And assuming you weren't exaggerating about re-arranging your room 3 times a week thats possibly Te+Se - and potentially some Obsessive/Compulsive tendencies.


----------



## Youske Hanamura (Oct 19, 2011)

LiquidLight said:


> And assuming you weren't exaggerating about re-arranging your room 3 times a week thats possibly Te+Se - and potentially some Obsessive/Compulsive tendencies.


It was more-or-less a slight exaggeration.


----------



## LiquidLight (Oct 14, 2011)

There's a theory floating around on the internet about dom/tert loops (basically when a person favors his dominant function attitudes -- in your case all extraverted functions -- and the weird problems it plays with people's personalities. It's kinda controversial in some circles but does seem to also make sense. This is one of the flag that went off when you talked about your room and without knowing much more about your value system or attitudes its hard to know for sure.



> ESFP/ENTJ: Se/Te or Te/Se--Obsessive-Compulsive Personality Disorder (not the same thing as OCD)! I've seen people mistake ESFPs in Se+Te dom-tert loops for ESTPs because they can be so insistent upon controlling their surroundings. These types epitomize enneagram type 8, as they are aggressive, blunt, confrontational and not the least bit afraid of hurting anyone's feelings. Inside they require the approval of others to a much higher degree than they let on, as Te insists on controlling and organizing external surroundings to ridiculous proportions, while Se pushes any naysayers out of the way with aggressive force and a take-no-prisoners attitude. Territorial and looking for any reason to display their power, these types are some of the most difficult to deal with of all dom-tert loops. If Fi/Ni were doing its job, these types would stop to consider that their actions have negative implications for others, and that aggressively taking charge is not always the best solution in every situation.


----------



## Youske Hanamura (Oct 19, 2011)

LiquidLight said:


> There's a theory floating around on the internet about dom/tert loops (basically when a person favors his dominant function attitudes -- in your case all extraverted functions -- and the weird problems it plays with people's personalities. It's kinda controversial in some circles but does seem to also make sense. This is one of the flag that went off when you talked about your room and without knowing much more about your value system or attitudes its hard to know for sure.


So you're saying I'm an ENTJ using all of my tert functions?


----------



## LiquidLight (Oct 14, 2011)

I'm saying you're most likely ENTJ that's all.


----------



## Spades (Aug 31, 2011)

I disagree with the above decision. I would say almost *definitely* ESTP. I cannot imagine an ENTJ wanting to be in the military or be a police officer. They also wouldn't answer with sports as their finest moment, or hands-on as their approach. Also, they don't jump into things without a concrete plan. There is almost *nothing* ENTJ about your answer, it screams ESTP. I'm not sure how the person above came to that conclusion.


----------



## gambit (Jun 24, 2010)

I'd be interested in hearing why you think a military regimented life is worth choosing over all your other options. Why is the military such an appealing career prospect for you and what do you hope to accomplish in becoming a police officer? Or even your philosophy on the role of a military and why you feel it to be important to you. How do you reconcile it with pacifistic philosophies?


----------



## TreeBob (Oct 11, 2008)

The military is for judgers.


----------



## Donkey D Kong (Feb 14, 2011)

Spades said:


> I disagree with the above decision. I would say almost *definitely* ESTP. I cannot imagine an ENTJ wanting to be in the military or be a police officer. They also wouldn't answer with sports as their finest moment, or hands-on as their approach. Also, they don't jump into things without a concrete plan. There is almost *nothing* ENTJ about your answer, it screams ESTP. I'm not sure how the person above came to that conclusion.


I'm agreeing with this so far. You seem much more ESTP than ENTJ based on your answers.


----------



## LiquidLight (Oct 14, 2011)

Spades said:


> I disagree with the above decision. I would say almost *definitely* ESTP. I cannot imagine an ENTJ wanting to be in the military or be a police officer. They also wouldn't answer with sports as their finest moment, or hands-on as their approach. Also, they don't jump into things without a concrete plan. There is almost *nothing* ENTJ about your answer, it screams ESTP. I'm not sure how the person above came to that conclusion.


To me there were a lot of inferred extraverted judgment there. The fact that he's interested in military/police suggests that he might in fact be a Te-dominant. Also the fact that he says he's strict about himself. This is just generalizing (because strict can mean anything) but excessive self-restraint isn't generally what I think of with a Se-dominant. To me he sounded like he thinks of himself as very structured and organized, but with pronounced physical tendencies. Hunting IS strategy, not just firing a weapon (Te). 

Te also arranges and categorizes the stimuli it receives. This is why the thing about him arranging his room caught me, because a Se-dom could do the same thing, but for VERY different reasons (they might just like to keep seeing how many different looks they could come up with -- I might expect a Se-dom to redecorate a lot more than re-arrange but that's an inferrence.)

Also I've seen in numerous place ENTJ stereotyped as military general mastermind types (ESTP is more of a foot solider). Just my two cents though. 



> I'd be interested in hearing why you think a military regimented life is worth choosing over all your other options. Why is the military such an appealing career prospect for you and what do you hope to accomplish in becoming a police officer? Or even your philosophy on the role of a military and why you feel it to be important to you. How do you reconcile it with pacifistic philosophies?


I'd be interested too.


----------



## Donkey D Kong (Feb 14, 2011)

LiquidLight said:


> To me there were a lot of inferred extraverted judgment there. The fact that he's interested in military/police suggests that he might in fact be a Te-dominant. Also the fact that he says he's strict about himself. This is just generalizing (because strict can mean anything) but excessive self-restraint isn't generally what I think of with a Se-dominant. To me he sounded like he thinks of himself as very structured and organized, but with pronounced physical tendencies. Hunting IS strategy, not just firing a weapon (Te).
> 
> Te also arranges and categorizes the stimuli it receives. This is why the thing about him arranging his room caught me, because a Se-dom could do the same thing, but for VERY different reasons (they might just like to keep seeing how many different looks they could come up with -- I might expect a Se-dom to redecorate a lot more than re-arrange but that's an inferrence.)
> 
> Also I've seen in numerous place ENTJ stereotyped as military general mastermind types (ESTP is more of a foot solider). Just my two cents though.


He was actually saying that he's not strict.


----------



## Spades (Aug 31, 2011)

LiquidLight said:


> To me there were a lot of inferred extraverted judgment there. The fact that he's interested in military/police suggests that he might in fact be a Te-dominant. Also the fact that he says he's strict about himself. This is just generalizing (because strict can mean anything) but excessive self-restraint isn't generally what I think of with a Se-dominant. To me he sounded like he thinks of himself as very structured and organized, but with pronounced physical tendencies. Hunting IS strategy, not just firing a weapon (Te).


I can see some Te, but absolutely zero Ni in any of the responses. They are mostly filled with Se. I think perhaps the decisive confidence comes off as Te, but I don't think that's what it is. I think part of the confusion comes from the fact that ENTJ's and ESTP's both have the "In-Charge" attitude (see this) but their motivation stems from very different perceptions. I recommend that link to the OP as well.

I can see an ESTJ being a general moreso than an ESTP, but I don't think it would suit an ENTJ. Perhaps they may consider ESTJ.


----------



## TreeBob (Oct 11, 2008)

Considering I banned him, he won't be saying much more.


----------



## Spades (Aug 31, 2011)

TreeBob said:


> Considering I banned him, he won't be saying much more.


Just curious, on what grounds was he banned? I'm terrified of being accidentally banned one day =P


----------



## Donkey D Kong (Feb 14, 2011)

Spades said:


> Just curious, on what grounds was he banned? I'm terrified of being accidentally banned one day =P


I'm curious as well.


----------



## TreeBob (Oct 11, 2008)

Don't make more than one account.


----------



## Donkey D Kong (Feb 14, 2011)

TreeBob said:


> Don't make more than one account.


He told me on Skype that he created a new account because people were adding him on his Facebook, which is why he created a new account not attached to his Facebook. Not sure if this helps his case at all, but that was his reason.


----------



## TreeBob (Oct 11, 2008)

Axe said:


> He told me on Skype that he created a new account because people were adding him on his Facebook, which is why he created a new account not attached to his Facebook. Not sure if this helps his case at all, but that was his reason.



If people are having issues they need to contact an admin to get it fixed. It is in the rules about multiple accounts.


----------

